# Edison woods controlled hunt



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Did anyone get drawn for the Edison woods controlled hunt


----------



## Firemanjoe15 (Jun 9, 2008)

How did you sign up for this?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

You had to mail your info to them with 5$ they only draw 25 hunters that can bring one guy with them.this is like the 3rd year they did it


----------



## Firemanjoe15 (Jun 9, 2008)

Who ran it the county?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Erie Metroparks puts it on


----------

